# Maintenance



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

This just came up in another thread but it deserves its own. 

"How do you make any money doing rideshare in a saab? I used to work at a dealer and they are expensive to maintain"

The brand of car doesnt matter. All cars are expensive to maintain at a stealership. Parts are not the issue. The issue is paying some greasy dumbass $80 an hour (on the low end) to do the work. Quote from my other post:

The people you are paying to fix your car are not rocket scientists. Most of them didnt even take a class. Do some research and learn how to change your oil, brake pads, spark plugs/ignition coils/wires, even suspension isnt hard with proper tools and youtube. And I'm not just talking to men, my wife can do everything I just mentioned and she's a delicate flower. Quit *****in about people robbing you when you keep going back for them to do it. The dealership is the worst place to go for repair and there really isn't a good mechanic shop either unless you know someone there...maybe a couple...but ive never found one. 


End quote

I didnt know shit about cars when I got my first saab. Then one day i got a flat tire. I called around and found a used tire in the right size for $25. When i pull up in the saab, the guy says "the cheapest tire i have for that car is $45." Funny how that works...so now i take my wheel (without the center cap) to have my tires mounted if im in a pinch and they cant tell me any bullshit. I got tired of people who knew less about my car than me getting rich off of half assed work. So i started tinkering. I now know both my saabs, my explorer, and a few friends cars inside and out. 

If you need help go to youtube. Stop losing your hard earned money on stuff you can do quicker and probably better yourself. If youtube wont help, reply to THIS thread with pics and description of what you are trying to do and we will get it done. Maintenance should only be a time cost. Parts have monetary value. The guy's brain at the tire shop does not (at least not to me).

End rant.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Aren't u forgetting about tools, safe jack stand, time spent studying utube, cost running to parts store, etc, etc? 

Simple things like changing engine n cabin air filter, light bulbs, topping off fluids is as far as I go. I would like to change my own oil though but I don't have good jack stand that I could trust to go underneath the vehicle. I value my safety over saving a few bucks.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

A goot set of jack stands is cheaper than an oil change. Once you throw in an unneeded fluid flush, you are losing money (tools included) to not do it yourself. Complaining bout wrong shit again.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Fuber in their faces said:


> A goot set of jack stands is cheaper than an oil change. Once you throw in an unneeded fluid flush, you are losing money (tools included) to not do it yourself. Complaining bout wrong shit again.


I'm not the one complaining. U are.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Time spent studying youtube...how much do you study a how to video? Start it 10 seconds before you start, and it costs you 10 seconds. 

Cost running to parts store <= cost running to mechanic. 

Wtf...


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

The saabs ive had have been some of the most reliable cars I've ever had as far as breaking down , however the random weird electrical behavior was pretty tough but I love Saab I've had 6 of them all great . 
No harder to work on then any other car really . Alternator on a 95 aero was a pita but not awful


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Brand of car doesnt matter...not sure why this was moved to vehicles forum when I meant it as general advice....i guess cuz i mentioned a brand nobody has...i think the mods just read that sentence and were like "oh this doesnt belong here"


Yea i have a 2000 95 aero im in the process of stripping to make a dirt/rally car out of...easy as cake to fix and parts are cheaper than my ford when bought from overseas...and usually shipping is free too.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Nice to see a fellow Saab guy I had a blow 002 and 2003 95 aero couple of 900s and a Viggen


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Shhhh lol I want this to stay in the general advice forum instead of vehicles. That way more people will get to see it.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Wtf is this in vehicles forum anyway?

I posted im advice.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Wtf is this in vehicles forum anyway?
> 
> I posted im advice.


Its vehicle related


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Uber is vehicle related. Its advice. Maintenance comes up constantly everywhere, not just when discussing what vehicle you should drive for lyer.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

I salute you doing what you can to maintain your "Schlaaap".

I don't know which year that Saab is but things are getting too complicated.
In my Case, I would need Mercedes Star Diagnostics Computer Tablet, which is a cool $10K plus $2500 per Year.
No way.
But I agree, we can do some stuff ourselves.
Oil change. (check out my Thread)
Airfilter Change
Cabin Filters.
Fuel Filters
Brakes (limited on mine)
Mods like replacing Head lights, Grills, etc.
Replace Interior parts.
Etc.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> I salute you doing what you can to maintain your "Schlaaap".
> 
> I don't know which year that Saab is but things are getting too complicated.
> In my Case, I would need Mercedes Star Diagnostics Computer Tablet, which is a cool $10K plus $2500 per Year.
> ...


U can do Mercedes coding with an android phone and obd2 Bluetooth connector. Just have to buy a $30 app called Carly for Mercedes I use it on my Audi and BMW for everything. Not just a code reader full on coding very simple


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> U can do Mercedes coding with an android phone and obd2 Bluetooth connector


LOL, I just knew you'd going to bring that up.
I actually have one:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005NLQAHS/?tag=ubne0c-20

But you can only do a few very simple things with it.
Re-setting Service messages, look up codes, etc.
You cannot change things much though. It is pretty much a "read only" item.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> LOL, I just knew you'd going to bring that up.
> I actually have one:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005NLQAHS/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> ...


ohh bummer I've never used it for Mercedes but on BMW you're able to do just about anything even coding injectors .


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Yepp, Can't do anything with SRS or ABS or Steering.
I'm still learning though how to use it.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Yepp, Can't do anything with SRS or ABS or Steering.
> I'm still learning though how to use it.


It's one of my favorite apps the control it gives me over my cars is amazing . Sorry it doesn't have more features for MB , I was in the market for a GL350 Diesel I may have to look into other Coding options as I prefer to do the majority of my work myself


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Hmm, The GL 350 BlueTec is gorgeous. But, unfortunately out of my Range.
Have you seen the Mercedes AMG GLE Coupe? OMG!

https://www.mbusa.com/mercedes/vehicles/class/class-GLE/bodystyle-CPE

Now that's gonna look nice in my Driveway:










Where were we?
Oh, Saab maintenance.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Grr i wish id talked to you before i bought my vtuner.

...not saab maintenance...all mainetenance...i just said saab cuz thats what I got/prefer. That bmw app sounds cool as shit. Screenshots?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Snowblind said:


> I salute you doing what you can to maintain your "Schlaaap".
> 
> I don't know which year that Saab is but things are getting too complicated.
> In my Case, I would need Mercedes Star Diagnostics Computer Tablet, which is a cool $10K plus $2500 per Year.
> ...


Tractors are getting too complicated...

Wait till you see the bills for " Self Driving "!


----------



## Spyralspyder (Oct 6, 2017)

I change the oil in my mazda by simply sliding a oil pan under there,... taking off the bolt and draining it, Putting bolt back on then slide the pan over to the filter, unscrew and dump it into the pan... then lube up a new filter, screw it on hand tighten well. Then I go up to the top and dump 4.1 qts of oil in there... run for a minute then top off if needed. Store my old oil in a bucket and take it in when it gets full.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Spyralspyder said:


> Then I go up to the top and dump *4.1 qts* of oil in there... run for a minute then top off if needed.


Gotta love how manufacturers respect nice, round numbers


----------



## Spyralspyder (Oct 6, 2017)

Still waiting for the day I have exactly enough left in a 5 qt jug to just dump that one bottle in the engine.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Spyralspyder said:


> Still waiting for the day I have exactly enough left in a 5 qt jug to just dump that one bottle in the engine.


Some oils DO come in 1 L bottles though...


----------

